# minnie swallowed a ball



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

Monday morning after walking the dogs at 6AM when it was still dark outside, I let Minnie and Max run free inside my house. A while later I realized Minnie had something in her mouth. I tried to get it out, she wouldn't let me. Next, I tried to give her a treat in exchange for whatever she had in her mouth and instead of dropping it.. she ate it! Nobody in my family had ever seen the ball before.

Sunday, the day before, my parents had hosted a monthly church get together. One family has a mentally disabled daughter. I found out after making phone calls that the parents had forgotten a small stressball at my house, but they took the other ball that they daughter brought home. Well, it turns out that Minnie now has that ball inside her stomach and it is causing her to throw up. I am SO angry because this could have been preventable. This is costing my family a lot in vet bills and if we can't afford this, we are looking for a rescue to take her in. The other family has only apologized and has not even offered to pay partial :angry:

I understand that they are kept busy with their daughter, but I believe that this should not be an excuse. The least they could have done is paid partial.

They have lied about the size of the ball, and only would admit to that they left a ball at our house. They also won't answer my phone call or return my messages. A part of me feels like they just assumed that the dog would play with the ball, could care less. The parents weren't even the ones that would admit, I had to go trough hunting down their son's number and talking to him. He never called me back instead he, of course, called his mother who called mine.

Please pray for her.. we are going to get xrays at 2 today


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'm really sorry your poor baby is going through this!

So you want to rehome her because you can't afford to get the ball out?

I have a 5 year old boy who has lots of little toys. He is never allowed to leave anything around, that the dogs can swallow. I over check contantly, to make sure there is nothing around that they can get into. It's my job as a dog owner, to keep my dogs safe. 

At this point, please concentrate on the dogs health, not where the ball came from.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Purple-peep said:


> I'm really sorry your poor baby is going through this!
> 
> So you want to rehome her because you can't afford to get the ball out?
> 
> ...


 :goodpost:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry this happened to your sweetie. I will be praying! rayer: Do hope you can come up with a plan with the Vet, so you can keep her. Some people do not realize how expensive vet bills can be. I agree they should have called you directly and asked if there was a way they could be any help to you. But right now you have your baby to focus on. Please update us with any news.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Where the ball came from is not important. Getting Minnie well is the issue.

Here is a list of resources that will help with vet bills:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...or/106485-financial-assistance-vet-bills.html


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope Minnie is well soon.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

There is also Care Credit. It does allow for, I believe 6 months of interest free payments. Perhaps you could swing it if you didn't have to pay it all up front. Most vet offices take this and can even assist you in getting approved. This is why I carry pet insurance on all my dogs. I would also have a hard time (as most would) to come up with a large payment for a surgery. I truly hope you don't have to give up your dog due to an unforseen medical situation. Even young healthy dogs can require costly vet services. Everyone needs to prepared on some level for that. It's part of dog ownership.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh I hope your minnie is ok. I hear your frustration with the other family not being helpful and ignoring your calls. That is pretty rude of them !
I hope everything works out for you !


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

I hope Minnie is okay. As pet owners we need to keep in mind unexpected issues can happen and yes they can be expensive . Your dog should be top priority not who is to blame. Please get her to the vet right away poor baby. Dogs are like children we as parents are responsible for them !!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am shocked at some of the answers here. Obviously her dog is her first priority or she would not have already an appointment at her vet to do x-rays. 
It is one thing to have to pay for vet bills in normal circomstances, but if you end up with a huge bill because of somebody else, it makes a lot of a difference. I would be fuming too. I also think that Minnie's mom needed to vent and instead of getting the support she needs right now she is getting blasted. 
I hope Minnie will be alright and that she won't need surgery. 
Besides Carecredit and other help available to pay the vet bill, what about doing a fundraiser at the church since this came after a church meeting in your parents home ? What about liability insurance ? (those people's insurance or your parents). I don't know, but it might be worth looking in to it.
Lets hope you won't need any of this and that Minnie will be ok.


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

First, I would like to thank all who are keeping Minnie in their thoughts.

But it is ridiculous that I have to say that Minnie's health is my top priority right now. I wrote how she got the ball from because I knew that people would start asking about the ball, telling me that such balls should not be given to dogs. Nobody knew the ball was even in our house until it was down Minnie's throat. As an owner of 2 dogs, I am extremely careful of things. My house is very dog/puppy proof but it is frustrating that something this bad can happen because of others. Also, just because I am writing about such thing does not mean I am not concentrating fully on my dog's health. If you had accidentally missed what I wrote, I put at the bottom that we went to go take xrays today. Everyone should understand what it feels like when such things like this happens and how much stress it causes. I understand that everyone meant for the best, but please remember that things can taken into offense.

I was even thinking of giving her to a rescue so she could be provided the care she needs. This was before I found an affordable vet. I thought the surgery would cost 3000+ because I have never had to deal with this kind of situation before.

update:
I found a vet that I could afford. We went today and had her xrays done. Xrays showed a really big ball, the doctor was so surprised. She is getting surgery and will back home on Saturday. The ball is still in her stomach, which is good, because it makes the surgery a lot less complicating. I'm so thankful that the ball wasn't stuck in her intestine.

Thank you again for keeping her in your thoughts.


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> I am shocked at some of the answers here. Obviously her dog is her first priority or she would not have already an appointment at her vet to do x-rays.
> It is one thing to have to pay for vet bills in normal circomstances, but if you end up with a huge bill because of somebody else, it makes a lot of a difference. I would be fuming too. I also think that Minnie's mom needed to vent and instead of getting the support she needs right now she is getting blasted.
> I hope Minnie will be alright and that she won't need surgery.
> Besides Carecredit and other help available to pay the vet bill, what about doing a fundraiser at the church since this came after a church meeting in your parents home ? What about liability insurance ? (those people's insurance or your parents). I don't know, but it might be worth looking in to it.
> Lets hope you won't need any of this and that Minnie will be ok.


 
Wonderful Post!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

MalteseJane said:


> I am shocked at some of the answers here. Obviously her dog is her first priority or she would not have already an appointment at her vet to do x-rays.
> It is one thing to have to pay for vet bills in normal circomstances, but if you end up with a huge bill because of somebody else, it makes a lot of a difference. I would be fuming too. I also think that Minnie's mom needed to vent and instead of getting the support she needs right now she is getting blasted.
> I hope Minnie will be alright and that she won't need surgery.
> Besides Carecredit and other help available to pay the vet bill, what about doing a fundraiser at the church since this came after a church meeting in your parents home ? What about liability insurance ? (those people's insurance or your parents). I don't know, but it might be worth looking in to it.
> Lets hope you won't need any of this and that Minnie will be ok.


I don't think we are blasting her at all. Options have been provided here. The bottom line is, when an accident happens (and this does seem accidental) our dogs are _our responsibility_. And she has done that admirably. She has located a vet and has made arraingements for the dog. She is venting, I get that. Too often we see sad situation where the dog is the one who ends up suffering. Thankfully this isn't the case here! I think the OP was venting, and it sounded like she was more upset about the family members that left the ball in her house. That is what people were relating too. That has been cleared up!

Wishing all the best for Minnie! And please keep us posted on her recovery!


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

:heart:Hi,
I'm so glad that you found a Vet that you could afford. Hope all goes well with the surgery and pray that she will be well soon.

Linda and Toby


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

So glad you found a Vet you can afford ... Hope all goes well with her surgey.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll be keeping Minnie in my thoughts that the surgery goes well! *hugs*


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW, that is a pretty big ball in a tiny body. I hope all goes well with Minnie. Will be praying for her.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG I am so glad you found a vet that you're happy with and Minnie will be ok. I totally agree with your feelings on this situation. That family should be mature enough to first of all be aplologizing not ignoring your calls and yes they should offer some help.
Your in my thoughts and I sincerely hope your Minnie will have a successful surgery.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Hope all goes well with Minnie's surgery and that she recovers quickly.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm hoping Minnie's surgery goes very smoothly. Those x-ray photos are shocking - the poor thing has such a big ball in her tummy. Please keep us posted.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow at least she didn't choke on it. That looks really big! Did she have the surgery today? Let us know how she is.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

That is horrible! Cant you work out a payment plan with your vet? Please take her to the vet soon! You dont want her to suffer!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

OMG - how in the world did that little thing swallow that great big ball????!!!!! I'm glad you've found a vet for the surgery - praying everything goes OK. Please keep us posted.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! that looks huge. So glad you have a reasonably priced vet.  I hope all goes well.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

OMG I can't believe that she was able to swallow that ball without choking! Thanks goodness she is having surgery to remove it and will be all better. Please update us on how she is as soon as you can


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying all goes well for your little Minnie with the surgery! Will be looking for your updates!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS. That looks HUGE!!! How on earth did she swallow something that big, she's lucky she didn't choke on it. I don't even see how that coulda went down her throat! That happened to one of Oprah's dog's. So sad, it choked on the ball and died. One of her bigger dogs, got a hold of one of the smaller dogs toys on a walk or something.

I worry about Nelson with his biscuits, and choking. I break them in half or thirds. He runs around with a lot of stuff too and I always worry about him chocking, clumps of grass, pieces of paper, stuff from the yard etc.

Well I will keep Minnie in my prayers that the surgery goes well,and without complications and that keeps the cost low so you can afford, and a quick and full recovery. Take care!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Minnie. So sorry this happened. Hope the surgery goes well & she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Praying that Minnie's surgery goes well and that she has a complete and quick recovery. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug: to you both.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

I hope all went well with Minnie's surgery. Please update us soon. HUGS!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I hope and pray Minnie's surgery goes well...poor baby. :wub: I will continue praying for her and for you too. You must be so distraught. Will be waiting for your update, please let us know as soon as you can.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe she got that ball down!

That's wonderful that you found a reasonable vet! :aktion033: I hope and pray that everything goes well with the surgery!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Poor Minnie!!! I'm so glad she didn't choke on it either. I'm also happy to hear that you found an affordable vet. Good luck on her surgery!! xoxo


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, I too hope all goes well with her surgery. It's a wonder she didn't choke on it and suffocate. Poor sweet baby.:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

i hope all goes well with her surgery ... keep us posted please


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Well my 2 cents is that it was a church group gathering and the charitable thing would be for her to pay part of the bill. Or have a fundraiser to help with the vet bill. Now I know why I have pet insurance. I really hope that Minnies surgery goes well and I she will be just fine. Come on guys on here she is just pointing out what happened and I am sure her dog is her number 1 priority, kindness is needed not getting someone more upset then she already is. Take care.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh bless you and bless your sweet baby and hoping the operation goes perfectly. We just have to realize, that any day, accidents can happen and bless you for jumping right on it. Our home is super puppy proof, but still, I'm always ready for that odd occurrence, like when my Flakey years ago, ate pink toilet paper and make him sick . No more pink toilet paper in my house.

Praying for your sweet baby.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

how is poor Minnie doing?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope everything goes well with Minnie's surgery and she's back to 100% in no time. Please let us know how she's doing.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oo wow how scary !! first of all hugs !!! hoping minnies surgery goes as smoothly as possible n she recovers quickly , thats crazy how she swallowed that ball ... i have to pay even more attention in my house cause my son has all types of balls n dolce loves them all . what kind of ball was that ? 
hugs to u honey , post as soon as u can please , n kisses to minnie.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Poor baby.  I'm praying for a successful surgery and recovery. Hugs to you and Minnie.


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you for the many heartwarming thoughts 
I called Minnie's vet in the morning at 9 to see when Minnie would be going into surgery and I managed to catch them right before. She was doing great. Later, I received a call at 11 but I had to miss it because I was sitting in lecture. The voicemail was from the vet saying Minnie did great and there were no complications in removing the ball.  I will be picking her up at 10 tomorrow morning and cannot wait to bring my baby home.

again, thank you everyone for helping Minnie and my family through this.

I will keep updating with Minnie's progress.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

MaxnMinnie said:


> Thank you for the many heartwarming thoughts
> I called Minnie's vet in the morning at 9 to see when Minnie would be going into surgery and I managed to catch them right before. She was doing great. Later, I received a call at 11 but I had to miss it because I was sitting in lecture. The voicemail was from the vet saying Minnie did great and there were no complications in removing the ball.  I will be picking her up at 10 tomorrow morning and cannot wait to bring my baby home.
> 
> again, thank you everyone for helping Minnie and my family through this.
> ...


:chili::chili::chili::chili: thrilled that it went well.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I am so glad that Minnie's surgery went well! I can't believe she actually swallowed that! WOW. (((HUGS))) to you and Miss Minnie.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh my just seeing this... Glad she is doing well. It is amazing
she could swallow that big of a ball. Hope for a speedy recovery:wub:.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

MaxnMinnie said:


> Thank you for the many heartwarming thoughts
> I called Minnie's vet in the morning at 9 to see when Minnie would be going into surgery and I managed to catch them right before. She was doing great. Later, I received a call at 11 but I had to miss it because I was sitting in lecture. The voicemail was from the vet saying Minnie did great and there were no complications in removing the ball.  I will be picking her up at 10 tomorrow morning and cannot wait to bring my baby home.
> 
> again, thank you everyone for helping Minnie and my family through this.
> ...


YAY! :chili:That is amazing! I hope Minnie is feeling 100% back to normal soon.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank goodnes...  I wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad she is going to be okay.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Happy all went well, and she will running about again soon! :chili::chili::aktion033:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so happy that Minnie is out of surgery and there is a happy ending. Did the vet figure out how in the world she even swallowed that ball.
Best Wishes!


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

wow....poor Minnie!!!!
You are handling Minnie's situation very calmly considering the awful circumstances you were thrust into. I would be a wreck if that was my baby.

I don't blame you for being a bit pissed too (at both myself for not finding the ball initially and at the person who left the ball there). I know my partner, Chris, would be angry at the inconsiderate nature of the ppl who left their child's toys there.

I know Minnie will make a speedy recovery and will survive this ordeal.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great to hear that she'll be OK.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news!!!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh I am sooo happy she is okay, I wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't believe I didn't see this post until now. Thank goodness Minnie is okay -- that ball looked HUGE, like an average-sized stressball. It's amazing she was even able to swallow it in the first place.

I don't know what the right thing to do is regarding the "owner" of the ball. Accidents do happen and they probably weren't aware they dropped their ball and left it at your house. But I would also be very angry with them, since you do pay close attention to keep your own items out of reach of pets. Perhaps if they were more sympathetic about the whole incident it would have made you feel better.

Keep us updated on her recovery...and I would love to see a picture of the ball she somehow swallowed.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

That's wonderful news that her surgery went well!:chili:

You must be so relieved, now that she's ok.:aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

so glad the surgery went well - prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Happy to hear your Minnie is safe and recovering. I will be praying for you and her this evening before bed. God bless you and little Minnie.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so happy to hear that all went well with the surgery.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Wonderful news that Minnie's surgery was fine and she's doing well!!! :chili:
Will pray for a speedy recovery!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Checking in for an update, sooo happy the sugery was a success! Wishing Minnie a quick recovery!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow good to hear everything worked out.

However, I would contemplate sending the ball back to the owner with the vet bills attached...

I can't believe they didn't even care, or offer to pitch in something, since it was their fault. Let us know how she's doing!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

So glad that Minnie's surgery was a success! What a relief! I am sorry that you had this happen! 
I know that Minnie's health was the primary issue here and the secondary issue was the responsibility of the family that left the ball there. 
But here is something to consider: 
_If the situation was reversed, And you left a dog toy at their house and a child swallowed it... What would you do?_ 
I am guessing that you would apologize and try to make ammends so it is understandable that you are hurt that they didn't do the same.
I hope Minnie recovers fast!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, praying Minnie covers quickly.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi I am back home with Max AND MINNIE 

The vet said she was very energetic and to give painkillers about 3-4 daily when needed. She is doing absolutely great .. currently chewing her squeaky shoe :wub: and is walking around normally

her booboo stitches are going to be taken out in 10 days .. and that about sums it up

as for the owners of the ball .. i really don't expect much from them now, I can fully cover the finances myself and i rather not have to deal with the whole issue anymore ... i just want to focus on Minnie's recovery. 

i would really like to thank everyone for all the warmth .. especially on this rollercoaster ride of a week

here are some pics ... my mom's friend came to visit us and brought the maltese she was dogsitting... her name is Rosie and she was such a sweetheart ..didn't make my two hyper at all


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

MaxnMinnie said:


> Hi I am back home with Max AND MINNIE
> 
> The vet said she was very energetic and to give painkillers about 3-4 daily when needed. She is doing absolutely great .. currently chewing her squeaky shoe :wub: and is walking around normally
> 
> ...


 
Awww bless her soul!!!! She will be back to her old self in no time. Yup, I wouldn't even worry about the owners of the ball. You did great getting your baby the help she needed, and now you can breath a little easier as she recovers. Your babies are adorable. Here's to a speedy recovery !!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am sooo glad surgery went well and she is back home with you. :chili::grouphug::grouphug: It's unbelievable what can go down their throat.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so happy that nightmare is over!!! I'm sure you are so relieved. Give Minnie a little kiss from me and Rocky.:wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Awwww those are such cute pics....I am so glad to hear you Minnie is on the path to recovery and I am sure you feel relieved as well. You've had a tough week.... I hope you are doing well too and please don't even bother with the family who did not even attempt to help or apologize. It must feel good knowing your Minnie is now home:thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Agnes, I am so glad Minnie is doing well, I read your story a few days ago but was so drained by B&B and her issues that I never took time to write a prayer for your baby, I'm so sorry. We have so many wonderful friends here that pray and God heard their prayers. HUGS to you and Minnie


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank goodness that Minnie's surgery went well!
You must be SO relieved!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

yes, i am SO relieved... 

the vet actually gave the ball back to us in a little plastic bag lol.. it is very VERY SQUISHY.. like mochi.. bet she thought it was food!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

MaxnMinnie said:


> Hi I am back home with Max AND MINNIE
> 
> The vet said she was very energetic and to give painkillers about 3-4 daily when needed. She is doing absolutely great .. currently chewing her squeaky shoe :wub: and is walking around normally
> 
> ...


Awwww, thank you for posting these pics!!! :wub: Your babies are so adorable!!! How nice that Max and Minnie met Rosie. Minnie's incision looks like it's healing nicely. I'm glad to hear she's feeling better! :aktion033:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

My goodness what Minnie and you have been through. I'm so sorry poor Minnie had to have surgery to remove what looked to be a large ball from her tummy. I'm very relieved to read that her recovery is going so well. You are a good Mommy. Minnie, Max and your Maltese guest are all adorable. Give little Minnie a kiss on her nose for me. She's a sweetie.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

You know, it might not hurt to let the family know about the surgery, etc. Not as a way to express your anger or demand payment, but as a way to let them know what the consequences of there actions were.

Send them a note with pictures of the ball (hang on to it) and your recovering baby. Prayerfully ask for God's grace when you are writing the letter so you can convey the fear and concern you felt without the anger. I think it was a good point that someone made that if you left a dog toy at someone's house and it hurt their child that it would be similar to your experience and maybe that could be shared.

I am soooo glad your baby is feeling better, the little stinker! Tell Minnie to stick with approved snacks from now on!


----------

